# Shampoo for White Coats?



## karenh3585 (May 4, 2009)

I'm looking for suggestions on good shampoos for white coats. 

We recently moved into our new home and are planting lots of stuff in the yard which, to Marni, means there's LOTS OF MUD TO PLAY IN! YIPPEE! And that, to me, means Marni is getting almost-daily baths. oy vey. I like to think she's not being an unruly pup but is showing off her truffle hunting acumen or perhaps she's showing us what good trenches she can dig in prep of our irrigation lines (?). Such a thoughtful girl!

I have a really good shampoo from a local dog wash (South Bark Dog Wash in San Diego) that I really like (it's their 'blueberry facial' shampoo) -- it smells heavenly and works well but her ears still have a dingy yellow tinge to them. 

Any shampers out there that will get her whites their whitest?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I love love love (did I say LOVE!!) Chris Christensen's White on White!

www.chrissystems.com (ok... I love just about everything they make :biggrin


----------



## karenh3585 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks! I checked out the website & the stuff sounds really good (this coming from a beauty product junkie w/ at LEAST 20 shampoos & conditioners in my shower!).

I ordered the white on white, the ice on ice & the mystic ear cleaner. I can't wait to try them out!

Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Irish123 (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh great now you'll have me ordering also. Thanks so much!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

This is my favorite:

http://www.ez-groom.com/shampoo/cryw.htm

I prefer this to most whitening-blueing shampoos because it's actually helping to remove stains and brighten the coat rather then just adding blue to make it appear whiter for a short time.. if that makes sense.

In fact you're supposed to use it only with warm water because in enzyme activated. I just love this stuff! The grooming shop I work in doesn't use it but I keep one or two bottles of it on hand for my own dogs and every now and then a few regulars who come in.


----------

